# New LOOK 585



## phamcam (Feb 7, 2004)

Picked this up yesterday.
This is my second LOOK my previous was a lovely KG 171 a team bike in light blue. 

But to the new one black….I laboured over white vs. black but my previous experience with light colours on bike led me to choose black, easier to keep looking clean.

Easton EA 90 bars
LOOK H/bar tape
Giant Stem 
FSA seat post, I was advised that these fit better than the LOOK posts
Fizik Adrione seat
Dura-ace running gear
LOOK Cages,
Time Pedals
Ksyriums special editions
Victoria Rubinos
Sigma computer

Note the Dura-Ace, Bars Stem computer, pedals all from previous bike a 
Giant TCR-0.

I have only had one ride today so far, 35 kms so it is hard to compare to the Giant, however my initial reactions are: Seem to sit higher, this is due to the less compact frame….seems far more stable….which is why I changed form the Giant.

I am going for a longer 100kms ride tomorrow.

Hope u like.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Time pedals on a look bike. Is that legal?  
Nice looking bike.


----------



## phamcam (Feb 7, 2004)

*New 585*

re Pedals

I have riden on TIME pedals for the last 8 years. 
Prior to that speedplay.
When i first started riding LOOK pedals were not good for my knees.
I find the float on the TIME great for "old" knees. 
I would like to keep the LOOK theme but I like the TIME pedals & have concerns regarding the effect it may have on my knees.

cheers


----------

